# Racing a z85



## Phatz85 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello. I've been riding my z85 for over a year and several thousand miles now and I've decided to try my hand at racing(duathalons). The bike is very comfortable and I like the way it handles. But as my fitness and speed have increased the bike seems "twitchy" at higher speeds 20+ mph. It feels like the front end skates around. At lower speeds it feels fine. I've up graded the stock handlebars from the stock 40cm to a 42cm as I'm a wide body. I've also inverted the stem as I've become more comfortable riding. I currently am using 23 mm tires. I was wondering if I move some of the spacers above the stem if that would make the bike seem more stable at higher speeds. Any advice would be great. Sorry this was so long.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

It might, but that depends on some other factors as well. The feeling you describe is typical of having very little weight over the front end. Generally the lower and longer your setup the more stable the front end will feel. It's difficult to give an exact answer for how you should remedy the problem without seeing your setup and how well you fit on the bike now.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Just a FWIW, my Felt ZC (same frame geometry) feels incredibly stable at speeds up to 50 mph. I very often go 40-45 and it just feels rock solid. 30-40 is absolutely nothing on that bike. I am on a 54cm frame with a 105mm stem flipped up for what it's worth, so I'm not really down very low or forward with the basic set up. But when I'm going downhill, I get fairly far forward, so that might help some.


----------



## chriscookz (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm on a Z85, stem flipped, 1 spacer above the stem. I've gotten the bike up to 30mph or so on a downhill and I haven't noticed any twitchyness or anything to make me feel uncomfortable on it. I don't know enough about bikes to speculate why yours may be feeling that way, but I've found the bike to be very stable so far.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I've hit 55 on my Z85 and it was stable. I find how stable most bikes are are more dependent on wheels than on frame.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

deviousalex said:


> I've hit 55 on my Z85 and it was stable. I find how stable most bikes are are more dependent on wheels than on frame.


This is a good point. I used to ride wheels with bladed spokes. I felt those things just tossed me around just riding around with every little breath of cross or quartering air, let alone a wind. They often felt buffeted going downhill fast. My current wheels (Reynolds Alta Race) have slightly deeper rims, but round spokes and from the very first ride, I felt much more stable and comfortable in any cross breeze, but also much better going down hill. I use top quality tires too (Michelin PR 2-3) and think that adds a little to the comfort and confidence going down hill.


----------

